# Joakim Noah



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

This guy is the perfect player for the suns. The suns will take him with Atlanta's pick in the draft this year, because he's tall, long, super athletic, good handles, and a ggoood passer.

Question: What happens to suns depth chart?
Bell goes bye bye bench land?


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

for some reason i thought i was on the suns forum.. whatever...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> This guy is the perfect player for the suns. The suns will take him with Atlanta's pick in the draft this year, because he's tall, long, super athletic, good handles, and a ggoood passer.
> 
> Question: What happens to suns depth chart?
> Bell goes bye bye bench land?



Hell no.


Noah is a bonafide bust waiting to happen.

I want the Suns to get a hold of a guy like Brandan Wright.
Suns future team in 3-4 years would look something like....

PG - Diaw
SG - Leandro
SF - Marion
PF - Wright
C - Amare

Diaw would guard SFs on defense with Marion guarding 2s and
LB guarding 1s.
That'd be a sick lineup. I hope Diaw continues to improve
and can be the future point guard for the Suns. I think LB
will always be better at SG.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Brandan Wright or Durant. Noah would be horrible for the Suns. I don't really like him anyway though.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

is the pick top 3 protected? if so i think it is going to be either Noah, Yi Jianlian,or Hasheem Thabeet.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Since you wanted this in the Suns forum, here you go


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

If the Suns get a top pick in this draft it just won't be fair. There is already so much talent on this team it's ridiculous.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Brandan Wright or Durant. Noah would be horrible for the Suns. I don't really like him anyway though.



Exactly. 

I don't like Noah either. Don't understand why people like him so much.

I almost hope we don't get the pick this yr, so it's unprotected next yr, and there is quite a bit of talent in that one too. Without any restrictions.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I want Wright, Durant or Walker probably in this order.

My opinion on Noah changes a lot but for some reason I just find him too clumsy to want him. We already have one clumsy player, Shawn Marion.


----------



## notorioustlp (Jun 13, 2006)

If Noah is available when Phoenix picks, he's going to be a Sun. Our system revolves around Nash getting the ball to big men who can run, and Joakim does that better than anyone in the draft. Better start warming up to the kid now, Suns fans.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't see anything that Noah does so much better than Wright really. Noah isn't a good shooter, he wouldn't fit as good next to Amare as Wright imo. Amare and Wright could share the paint better because both can step out, Amare and Noah not so much.

Not even sure Noah would be better for us than Horford.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

notorioustlp said:


> If Noah is available when Phoenix picks, he's going to be a Sun. Our system revolves around Nash getting the ball to big men who can run, and Joakim does that better than anyone in the draft. Better start warming up to the kid now, Suns fans.




Doubt it. His stock is slipping, and it looks more and more that Atlanta will pick top 3.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is just unfair, if the Suns end up with a top 3 pick. Just so bad for the league. But why are you guys mentioning Brandan Wright. Julian Wright was born to play in the Phoenix system


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amareca said:


> I want Wright, Durant or Walker probably in this order.
> 
> My opinion on Noah changes a lot but for some reason I just find him too clumsy to want him. We already have one clumsy player, Shawn Marion.



Boy your mind changed quickly.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Cause we have no need for Julian Wright unless we want to replace Shawn Marion.

Even if we replaced Marion we would just move Diaw to SF which would be his natural position as soon as he improves his perimeter shooting.

If Atlanta picks top3 we won't get the pick though. We would get a completely unprotected pick in 2008 however with Mayo, Buddinger, Rose, Bayless, Gordon, Beasley etc in the draft and unless the Hawks got Oden I don't see them getting into the playoffs in 2007/2008 either.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This is why I don't want this yr. 

Mayo, Buddinger, Rose, Bayless, Gordon, Beasley, and whomever else that doesn't come out. Walker probably be in it too, if he can't come out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> This is just unfair, if the Suns end up with a top 3 pick. Just so bad for the league. But why are you guys mentioning Brandan Wright. Julian Wright was born to play in the Phoenix system



Nets had the Clippers unprotected pick when we didn't think the Clippers would be that good. You wouldn't think that was unfair, would you? haha


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

We should draft Durrant if there (won't be, because he's too beastly). What?... Longhorn homer?


----------

